# Chirrup sound



## JRFuerst (Aug 15, 2012)

Ya know that sound cats make? It's like a cross between a purr and a hum without meowing? I usually associate it when my cats are happy - usually trotting towards me, after using the litter box and running ape crazy around the apartment....

Has anyone ever had their cat make the sound a lot more frequently than normal? Edge, who is 6, has been doing it a lot the last couple of days. He does it while he's playing with Callie, who is 2 months old, playing with a box, on a catnip high. I know it is nothing to worry about, but frankly it's beginning to annoy me LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I LOVE that sound! Charlee is my triller, my little R2D2. :grin: She usually makes that sound when our eyes meet. She'll trill and then come running.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Put in some ear plugs, iPod whatever! I'm with _marie73_ on the sound....it's music to my ears!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Meatball never meow, she always chirp or trill (that's a breed specific trait ). However, I'm not sure if we are describing the same sound though. Her chirp doesn't sound like "a cross between a purr and a hum", it's a high-pitched, bird-like (or squirrle like) sound


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

My cat does this a lot, especially when we're home, or we're waking him up from a nap, or start petting him. It's soo cute:love2 he sounds like a little pigeon or something


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Lickorish does this when shes running in wanting attention, or when she wants to play with Squeek. Squeek is quieter, but she does have her trills, peeps and squeeky sounds.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io does this all the time. She full-on meows at meal-time, but aside from that all she does is this noise.

She also does it if you poke her when she's sleeping. teehee.

*edit*: Just to clarify, we're talking about ther noise in this video (between 0:43 and 0:53), right?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Missy will stomp around the house at times making little chirps that don't seem to be aimed at anything. If, for instance, she's been trying to get me to do something (usually when I'm at the computer) and I've resisted her requests (demands) she'll stomp off 'swearing???' and go to one of her sleeping places.

I do suggest you try to ignore her noises because you probably can't win.


----------



## JRFuerst (Aug 15, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Io does this all the time. She full-on meows at meal-time, but aside from that all she does is this noise.
> 
> She also does it if you poke her when she's sleeping. teehee.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful cat! To answer your question, yea, that's kind of the sound he makes. It's definitely a happy sound, he's just been doing it a lot lately. This morning he was doing it and rolling around on the ground and crawling on his side. Something has got him in a good mood lately


----------



## Destinie (Nov 23, 2011)

Hehe Tex does it when he's playing or he's happy to see us. He's a little over a year now, I think it's so adorable! I think it's like he's saying "Here I am! I'm happy you're here!"


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha Jacq that was a great video! My cat Tugs will make that noise when he sees a bird or something outside the window. It sounds really sweet, but I figure he's actually saying, "Oh, come here little birdie, I want to eat you!" Bear will chirp at me occasionally. Hopefully he is not thinking I'm a meal.  As for Binky, well... mostly she hisses and growls. She'll meow if she's hungry or wants something, and she almost never purrs.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

You mention that Callie is only 2 months old, so that means she is new to the family, and thats why he is making the noise more often. He is talking to her, he must like her


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

My one cat Sophie doesn't meow... only squeeks in the high pitched chirp that you described. We thought for the longest time she couldn't, until about a month ago we bathed her and she did this loud reeeeeeoooooooow. Never knew she had it in her. lol


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like Sophie did not appreciate her bath :-D Bear isn't fond of them too but since he was sick and covered in poo all the time when I first got him, he didn't get a choice! I put a picture of him looking like a little drowned rat on one of my posts :-D Do any cats actually like baths?


----------



## Tobietoes (Sep 7, 2012)

Some cats like baths... my Tobie doesn't mind them, I started getting him used to it as a kitten because I showed him as a HHP.

My cat Ziggy chirrups all the time... to announce his entry into a room or onto our bed, to tell us it is time for food (it sounds like a question... mrrrrrrrow?) and when he is um... horny for the other cats. LOL I love to hear it. He has all sorts of variations on it and he uses that way of communicating more than meowing.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Two of my girls trill, mrrmph, brrrup, prrrt and other various sounds all day long. To their toys, to each other, to me, to themselves. I love it.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I know how you feel! There's a cat that I know at our local Humane Society named Claude, and he does that little chirping sound. He does it to me a LOT, especially when he's happy to see me. He has a very loud purr to boot! (not loud enough to break the Guinness book of world records, but quite a loud one) He's very loving, and he loves to lick me on my head.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

My cat also does this all the time, she's a very chatty girl.  I think it's really cute. She hardly does anything without announcing it with a little chirp.


----------



## Jezahb (Jun 14, 2012)

My kitten does this, its like her meow. I thought she would have a loud Siamese voice but she is actually a triller, she just runs around trilling 24/7 never meowing! She may grow out of it, but I hope not since its adorable!


----------



## sammyjay (Dec 2, 2011)

Our one cat Pekoe chirrups, sortive. To me I think it sounds like a tongue rolling meow. She usually does it when she wants food or petting, but sometimes she does it when we talk to her. She is three now, so I don't think it is a thing they grow out of.


Nathan


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

My two cats sharky and princess harley always CHIRRRUPPPPPP they sound like brrrrr when they're running around the house...princess esepcially when excitedly chasing her fave toy and sharky does it a lot too when chasing toys, running up stairs, greeting us and oh yes....when being disturbed anytime he's napping....that's also when he does it....he's a real chirpy cat!!!


----------

